# Reading PA Jan 15th 2011- Who's going?



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

The next Reading show is upon us and I look fwd to seeing everyone.

I'm looking for:
1 adult female blue/black auratus
adult azureiventris

I will be vending:
I'll be vending Santa Isabels, Yellow Galacts, Cobalt Tincs, Azureus, Leucs, G/B auratus, Vittatus froglets, melanos, beetles, springs, supplies.

See Frogs 'n' Things - Frogs 4 Sale for pics and pricing. PM or email me to reserve the largest froglets.

Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, I hope its not that lonely. Well, if nothing else, I'll be able to get a well needed nap.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Keith,

I'm in the area so I will most likely stop by......talk frogs.

BTW.....What other "Things" are you going to have for sale? Your "Sign" says...."Frogs and Things" right ?


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Keith,
> 
> I'm in the area so I will most likely stop by......talk frogs.
> 
> BTW.....What other "Things" are you going to have for sale? Your "Sign" says...."Frogs and Things" right ?


Ha. Don't flies, beetles, springs and supplies fall under the 'Things' category?

OK, for the record, the name comes from an old joke between me an my wife. There was a store near her college named 'Guns 'n' Things'. We always joked that 'Frogs 'n' Things' would be a good name when we went into the frog business (never expecting to). But, after many more years of school we finally opened up 'shop'.The rest is history. 

Stay tuned for more 'things' in the future!........


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be there....


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a prob male varedero that I am looking to trade for a female vara....Let me know.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have the following which I can deliver if anybody is interested....pm for prices. I need to sell these frogs to make room for new additions.

2-Ancon hill auratus 3-4 mos ootw...I also have two that are 1.5 mos ootw that I'll throw in to make it a group of 4

1- Patricia 3-4 mos ootw

3- FG dwarf cobalts 3-4 mos ootw...group discount for all 3

Proven pair of Azureus

Bigger discount for multiple frog purchases

I also have a aquarium stands for 50 Gallon wide, 75 gallon and a 52 gallon flat back hex.


----------



## Junglelife15 (Dec 5, 2010)

i will definitely be there. I don't know if anyone here might have. I'm looking to get a few D. Auratus Highlands if any one has? they are so hard to find and i want to get a small population going before the other two i have on order come in on the next stretch of warmer weather.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I can bring Spanish Orange and Dwarf White Isopod....Booming bean beetle cultures.....maybe some springs. $6-8.00 each

Most Eldorado pumilio are spoken for, but I may be able to find a extra one or two that are good size to transfer.

Also have 5-6 month old Leucs for $25.00 each.....6-8 of them.

Some small Vittatus...$25.00. Only 1 or 2.

NEED to get some _booming_ FF cultures of any and all types...Hydei...whatever. Trade for above. Need @ 6-10

PM me with questions or feeder insect reservations.

See yins guys there, Tomorrow.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

It was good seeing those of you who made it out to Reading yesterday. It was a small show with few vendors and crowds, but we had a fun time anyway.
Quotes of the day:
"Look dad, these frogs are cheap - 3 for $1.00!" instead of $100.
"Dad, what's that?"" That's just wet dirt" That dirt will cost you $5 and comes with spring tails!
T-shirt of the day: Well, we can't post it on the board.

Keith


----------

